
GBA by Example: Drawing and Moving Backgrounds - khalladay
http://kylehalladay.com/blog/tutorial/2017/04/11/GBA-By-Example-3.html
======
juliangoldsmith
Another excellent article.

Of note is that you can use alpha blending to have backgrounds overlap.
Combined with parallax scrolling, it produces a nice effect.

If I recall correctly, there was a demo doing so included with the VisualHAM
IDE.

~~~
khalladay
Sounds like I have some more to figure out :) I haven't touched alpha blending
on the GBA at all yet, but that sounds excellent.

I'm especially interested to see what the performance cost of blending is on
the GBA, given how expensive it is on present day phones.

